

Learn a system that actually works for iOS app marketing (developer interview) - ryanhupfer
http://blog.isocket.com/2011/09/iphone-ipad-app-marketing-advertising-promotion/

======
jeffehobbs
"Hey Mike, thanks for hanging with us. To kick things off"

NOOOOOOOPE

